# Sound Blaster X-Fi Mods -will void your warranty-



## linkin

So i saw this over on OCN and thought many of us here at cofo have x-fi's. So here it is:

http://www.overclock.net/sound-cards-computer-audio/185072-incredible-x-fi-mod-will-void.html

I'm thinking of trying this if i can get the bits and bobs together for it.


----------



## diduknowthat

You do realize that you can't do that to your Xtreme Audio seeing that it's, hardware wise, not a real x-fi right?


----------



## bomberboysk

Yup, the xtreme audio is just an audigy 2 with software features. I may do this to my xfi fatal1ty though.
Edit: have four of the LM4562MA's with SOIC pinout on the way. Now to find some caps.
Edit 2: Removed and shorted the decoupling caps, sound quality is noticeably a bit better.
Edit 3: Found a place that sells 1000uf Blackgate capacitors....$25 USD minimum order though and $8 shipping....and the caps are only $4.75 each.


----------



## linkin

Yeah i know now, i was reading up on it... still, many of you guys have real x-fis


----------



## diduknowthat

linkin said:


> Yeah i know now, i was reading up on it... still, many of you guys have real x-fis



I have one sitting in my drawer (got replaced by Xonar D1), wana buy it?


----------



## bomberboysk

diduknowthat said:


> I have one sitting in my drawer (got replaced by Xonar D1), wana buy it?



Supposedly modded these beat some higher end studio cards...cant wait for my OpAmps to come to try it out. Now, to find a supplier of black gate caps, else i'll just use rubycon and panasonic ones.

So far though...removing and shorting the decoupling caps has really helped noticeably improve analog sound quality, and thats with the stock opamps.


----------



## linkin

Aha! So you are trying it! 

I might look into that x-fi diduknowthat, what model is it in particular?


----------



## Shane

bomberboysk said:


> So far though...removing and shorting the decoupling caps has really helped noticeably improve analog sound quality, and thats with the stock opamps.



Sorry to be a nub,why do they put those "decoupling caps" on if theyre not needed and actualy reduce sound quality with them installed?


----------



## bomberboysk

right now I'm on my palm pre so I cannot give a long explanation, mostly to help protect removal and insertion of stuff into the output jacks, and may cause a harmonic oscillation if you insert or remove jacks into a live card. The front audio bay for headphones would not be affected, nor would people like me who leave speakers attached to the card all the time, and for headphones only use the front xfi bay or headphone out on speakers.

the main problem with the xfi is it uses cheap jamicon caps, which are pitiful for computer use, let alone audio use. I'll be recapping my entire card eventually with panasonic/tantalum/rubycon caps, and replace the main cap with a black gate if I can find one.


----------



## linkin

I hear blackgates are extremely hard to find nowadays... I hear you can also use konichicon (not sure on spelling) DG caps or something?


----------



## bomberboysk

linkin said:


> I hear blackgates are extremely hard to find nowadays... I hear you can also use konichicon (not sure on spelling) DG caps or something?



Eh, i know a few places with rubycon black gates, problem is that they stopped making them back in 06 and the only places with them have $25 minimum order. If i cant find black gates cheap ill just use standard rubycons.

Anyhow, this is what i did with my decoupling caps: (Its clickable for high res)




The decoupling caps alone are a mod i would definately recommend doing, now for the OpAmps to come and see what sorta difference we can make.(FYI, from the research ive done, without shorting the decoupling caps the affect of the OpAmps is severely limited)


----------



## diduknowthat

linkin said:


> Aha! So you are trying it!
> 
> I might look into that x-fi diduknowthat, what model is it in particular?



Xtrememusic. It's probably not worth the shipping to Australia though.


----------



## linkin

Well i'll ask you about it again later, after i sell some of my junk and after my 4850 gets back from RMA (just got an email saying they shipped it via fedex :good


----------



## bomberboysk

diduknowthat said:


> Xtrememusic. It's probably not worth the shipping to Australia though.



How much would you want for it anyhow?


----------



## Geoff

I love the first line of the thread.



> *This mod is no longer recommended  and not supported by members of OCN. Perform at your own risk*


----------



## bomberboysk

[-0MEGA-];1466418 said:
			
		

> I love the first line of the thread.



Haha i wonder how many people killed their card for them to put that there.

Anyhow, i finished mine, can definately tell an increase in SQ. I'll get pics in a bit.

Pic of installed OpAmps:




And size reference(old ones but same size as new ones which is why they are missing some pins cause i had to cut them off):




Definately not a mod to do if you are a soldering novice. Took me around ~10min total between removing the OpAmps, finding the OpAmp that i dropped, and soldering new ones on. I'll let the OpAmps burn in some more and then report back with another update. So far though i'm pretty impressed. Another mod that i did was resolder the back panel connectors on the card, using desoldering wick to remove the RoHS solder and replace it with silver solder(which is like 40% silver, and better electrical conductor than regular ROHS solder).

The biggest downfall of the stock card is that it doesnt even use symmetrical Operational Amplifiers, the stereo channel is a 4556 while surrounds are 4558's(cheaper/lower quality than the 4556).

I already have a guy i know looking at having me recap his card for him with nichicons and replace the OpAmps(he has an X-fi titanium and the decoupling caps are different pattern so wouldnt know which ones to short).


----------



## Forevermore1337

> Xtrememusic. It's probably not worth the shipping to Australia though.



What bomb said, how much for that card?  I'm in the US and would be interested if the price is reasonable


----------



## bomberboysk

After doing some checking on national's website, these seem to be a great alternative to the LM4562's, almost identical specs but a newer and slightly better operational amplifier, and a bit higher maximum tolerable voltage:
http://www.national.com/pf/LM/LME49860.html#Overview

Have a set on the way for my card, even though i JUST put LM4562's on it haha.


----------



## linkin

How you going with the mods bomber? If i had a proper x-fi i'd be doing it also.

Maybe i can pick up a dead one on ebay, try to fix it and then mod it


----------



## bomberboysk

linkin said:


> How you going with the mods bomber? If i had a proper x-fi i'd be doing it also.
> 
> Maybe i can pick up a dead one on ebay, try to fix it and then mod it


my card turned out great with the mods, but i wouldnt recommend doing the mod unless you have a decent set of speakers to back it up with. So far i'm gonna be modding one for a buddy in indiana here soon(and a total recap of it as well).


Also, how good are you with soldering? The leads are about the size of 0.7mm pencil lead, pretty fine stuff(good idea to have a set of loupes to check the joints).


----------



## linkin

I'm alright with soldering. been fixing a faulty 42" plasma tv that needs resoldering caps and replacing some opamps.

My dad works at jaycar electronics so he also gets staff pricing on stuff. maybe i can get what i need there.

My dad has a good iron and some 40% silver 60% lead solder too.


----------



## Bad_Dude

Edit per forums' rules.
Thanks.


----------



## bomberboysk

Bad_Dude said:


> I have 3 modded Xtreme Music card, any one interested in buying.  I went overboard with the mods.  Each card has all 4 Op-Amps replaced with LM4562MA, front channels and surround channels. The power filter cap is replaced with Nichicon Muse KZ 1000uF/50V.
> I just need to sell these as they take up room and I need to get back some cash to fix my car.  I will only charge for the parts including sound card, shipping and $5 of my time to go and ship it to you.
> 
> My trading references: http://www.heatware.com/eval.php?id=1953


http://www.computerforum.com/52038-forum-rules.html


> 10. Only members with 100 posts are able to send Private messages and post in the computer equipment for sale section. Members are not allowed to pm other users and attempt to sell them anything. Any member who sends you a pm trying to sell you something should be reported directly to an admin and/or moderator. Their account will be banned immediately.



Have some more OpAmps on the way...specifically national semiconductor LM49860MA's and LM49720MA's, plus i am trying to get ahold of some AD8599's from analog devices, trying to find them at a good price as general consensus is that they are less susceptible to EMI than the ones from national, as well as less distortion than the national ones.


----------



## linkin

Out of curiosity have you tried looking at Farnell? check their website.


----------



## bomberboysk

farnell is just a distributor, they should have products from national semiconductor and analog devices.


----------



## linkin

i know that but you said you wanted em cheaper, i thought of farnell because my dad gets lots of his stuff from there.


----------



## bomberboysk

linkin said:


> i know that but you said you wanted em cheaper, i thought of farnell because my dad gets lots of his stuff from there.


Yeah, i normally use newark for this sorta stuff, generally cheaper pricing. What i meant by cheaper is im a cheapskate and don't have the money to spend right now


----------

